# Übungen für absolut Anfänger.



## nbgtrail (15. Juli 2011)

So, großes Problem. Ich hab meine Freundin auf den Geschmack gebracht und nun möchte sie mit mir Biketouren Fahren und so weiter. Sie hat sich erstmal ein Bike gekauft und die ersten Touren haben auch garnicht so schlecht ausgeschaut. Sitzposition müsste noch verbessert werden und etwas Kondition und dann passt das schon. Dachte ich. Die erste Waldautobahn an der es mal etwas mehr Berg auf und ab ging zeigte erhbliche Mängel in den Basics. 
Wie bring ich ihr das richtige Schalten und Bremsen bei?  Dinge, die für mich so selbstverständlich wie das Atmen sind, muss sie von Grund auf lernen. Einen schweren Sturz hat sie schon hinter sich gebracht. 

Bitte, bitte nur brauchbare Tipps beitragen. Leute die sich über Anfänger auslassen wollen sollen doch bitte wo anders hin gehen. 

Danke für alles, Chris


----------



## Dave-o (15. Juli 2011)

Hi Chris, die Standardantwort wäre sicherlich: Sieh zu dass sie ein Fahrtraining mitmacht! ... aber das ist ja nun zeitlich und örtlich bedingt nicht immer ganz einfach. Ich bin selber erst seit kurzem auf dem Mtb dabei und muss mich selber auch noch in best. Situationen an das Verhalten von Gabel und Dämpfer gewöhnen. Wichtig ist das Tempo anzupassen, damit Sie die nötige Zeit hat, ihr Bike und das Verhalten von Bremsen/Schaltung richtig zu bewerten. Trockenübungen auf der Straße sind ebenfalls hilfreich um ein ordentliches Bikegefühl zu entwickeln. Zeig ihr Videos mit Trial oder Street-biking zur inspiration. Und zeig ihr Flow-Videos damit sie gefalle daran findet einen mögl. gleichmäßigen fahrstil zu entwickeln, dadurch bekommt man spaß daran bremsen etc. dosierter einzusetzen und es schafft selbstbewusstsein und lust aufs ausprobieren. Selbstbewusstsein = Fahrsicherheit ist meine Meinung.
...Ride On ...... David


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bernd e (15. Juli 2011)

Mein erster Tip, und der ist weder mit Hintergedanken oder böse gemeint: schick sie zu einem Fahrtechnikkurs und wenn nicht, dann zumindest einen erfahrenen "fremden" das Fahrtechniktraining überlassen. Vom Partner, Vater, Mutter ... nimmt man nicht gerne was an. "alles mache ich falsch", "du nörgelst nur" und solche Aussagen kommen bei Fremden nicht.

Aufgaben für dich und in der Reihenfolge: Grundposition sitzen, stehen, Gleichgewichtübungen, Zielgerichtet fahren, Bremsen.
Dann hast du schon mal einen wichtigen Teil. Ob du selber Fehler erkennen kannst und entsprechende Tips/ Korrekturen geben kannst, kann dir vermutlich keiner im Forum sagen.

Wie es beibringen: erklären wie es zu machen ist, machen lassen, verbessern usw. bis es sitzt. Alles weitere aus den typischen Filmen von Marc oder Stefan H. oder von Büchern übernehmen. Das schriftlich zu erklären gibt ein Roman.

Anmerkung: meiner Holden habe ich noch keinen Unterricht bei mir gegeben, aus obigen Gründen


----------



## berkel (15. Juli 2011)

Schau mal in den Nachbar-Thread Freundin bergab total verängstigt, da steht schon vieles drin.

Basics kann man gut auf einem Schotterparkplatz üben:

- Grundposition: zentral locker, aber mit Körperspannung und leicht gebeugten Armen/Beinen auf dem Rad stehen (siehe auch DOWNHILL BODY POSITION VIDEO LESSON ). Tipp: sich mit gestreckten Armen/Beinen auf dem Rad "groß" machen und dann gleichmäßig mit Armen/Beinen leicht einknicken (nach unten, nicht nach hinten!).

- Bremsen: zuerst bei Schrittempo (das sollte man eh ohne zu wackeln beherrschen, sonst üben), dann Tempo steigern, nur mit der VR Bremse immer stärker bis zum leichten Blockieren (wichtig!) abbremsen. Dabei auch mal den Schwerpunkt leicht nach vorne und stark nach hinten verlagern und beobachten wie sich die übertragbare Bremskraft ändert. Dann Dosierung der HR Bremse üben, ohne dass es blockiert.

- Kurven fahren: bei langsamen bis mittlerem Tempo immer engere Kurven fahren um sich an das Gefühl des Rutschens zu gewöhnen. Zum Üben den kurveninneren Fuß raus stellen, dann kann man das Rad schnell abfangen. Später dann auch mal in der Kurve vorne vorsichtig bremsen um zu sehen wie sich der Grip ändert. Auch mal einen prolligen Drift mit blockiertem HR probieren (den Parkplatz danach bitte harken ), das gibt einfach ein Gefühl dafür, wie das Bike reagiert wenn es rutscht (da haben Anfänger meist die größten Probleme).

- Absteigen nach hinten (z.B. auf einem kleinen Wiesenhang): Sattel sollte gerade bei Anfängern bergab immer unten sein. Langsam mit beiden Bremsen abbremsen, hinteren Fuß vom Pedal und das Rad mit gestreckten Armen unter dem Körper nach vorne schieben (bzw. den Körper nach hinten).

- Trackstand: Wenn man wenigstens für 2-3 sek. auf der Stelle stehen kann fühlt man sich einfach sicherer wenn der Trail schwierig wird, auch wenn man da gar nicht stehen bleiben muss.


----------



## bajcca (15. Juli 2011)

Hallo Chris,

welchen sportlichen Hintergrund hat denn Deine Freundin? Ist sie vor dem Einstieg ins Biken schon viel radgefahren? Wenn Du schreibst, dass sie nicht schalten und bremsen kann, gehe ich davon aus, dass sie auch schon länger nicht mehr auf einem Rad (Trekking- oder Stadtrad)unterwegs war.
Ich würde an Ihrer Stelle erst einmal schöne gemütliche Touren auf Forstautobahnen machen und mich mit dem Rad vertraut machen. Dabei schalten an Anstiegen üben und ein Gefühl für die Bremsen bekommen. Dann immer wieder mal aus dem Sattel gehen, den Po nach hinten verlagern, das trauen sich Anfänger auch häufig nicht. 
Und erst wenn sie ein gutes Gefühl für ihr Rad hat, dann in die Trails gehen. Für den Anfang finde ich den Anton Leidinger Weg am Tiergarten (blau Strich) gut geeignet. 
Ach ja, und bitte kein großes Problem daraus machen, dass sie noch Anfängerin ist und große Mängel hat, das war jeder von uns einmal.
Ich finds jedenfalls schön, wenn wieder eine Frau mehr zum Biken findet.


----------



## berkel (15. Juli 2011)

bajcca schrieb:


> Dann immer wieder mal aus dem Sattel gehen, den Po nach hinten verlagern, das trauen sich Anfänger auch häufig nicht.


Das Anfänger zu wenig im Stehen fahren beobachte ich auch, aber bei der Gewichtsverlagerung sehe ich bei Anfängern eher das sie bergab aus Angst viel zu weit nach hinten gehen. Und bergab sollte ein Anfänger den Sattel runter stellen (mMn gehört der bergab immer runter *), das gibt einfach viel mehr Sicherheit.

Der Schlüssel zu besserer Radkontrolle ist, gerade für Forstgeschrittene, die Belastung des Vorderrads, also zentral auf dem Bike stehen (meist denkt man, man wäre zentral, aber man ist immer noch zuweit hinten). Das habe auch ich nach 20 Jahren MTB Erfahrung erst die letzten 2 Jahre gelernt.
In Kurven bekommt das VR viel mehr Grip wenn man auf den Lenker drückt. Auch beim Bremsen (deshalb auch der Tipp, auf Schotter mal auszuprobieren was passiert, wenn man beim Bremsen mit der VR Bremse mit dem Körper vorne oder hinten ist), nur muss man beim starken Bremsen eben aufpassen nicht zu weit vorne zu sein. Wenn es steil und ruppig wird muss man mit zentraler Fahrposition nur aktiver mit den Armen arbeiten um nicht mit dem VR hängen zu bleiben und sich zu überschlagen.

*) Beim Alpencrossvideo mit dem Heckmair zuletzt im Fernsehen konnte ich nur den Kopf schütteln, wie die mit rausgezogener Stütze, Bauch auf dem Sattel und ein Bein am Boden die mühsam erarbeiteten Abfahrten runter geeiert sind. Ich habe da laut vor mich hin gesagt: "Mensch, mach doch mal den Sattel runter!".


----------



## jan84 (15. Juli 2011)

Noch eine Literaturempfehlung, insgesammt lesenswert, erfreulicherweise von Anfänger bis zu ziemlich weit Fortgeschrittenem [ame=http://www.amazon.de/Mastering-Mountain-Skills-Brian-Lopes/dp/0736083715/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books-intl-de&qid=1310731483&sr=8-1]Mastering Mountain Bike Skills; Lopes, McCormack[/ame]

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Marc B (15. Juli 2011)

Klar, ein Fahrtechnikkurs wäre optimal, am besten einen Lady-Kurs. Ansonsten kann man im Internet schon Inspirationen finden, zum Beispiel hier in den *IBC Fahrtechnikvideos*.

Die Bereiche, in denen sie am Anfang verstärkt aktiv sein sollte bei den Fahrtechnikübungen sind:

Richtig Schalten
Gleichgewicht Balance
Kurven fahren
Bremsen richtig nutzen

Zusätzliche Aspekte sind natürlich Praxis-Tipps zum Aufsteigen am Berg, Notabsteigen in heiklen Situationen etc.

Meine Fragen: Wie kam es zu dem Sturz? Und ist ihr Bike perfekt auf sie eingestellt? Fährt sie Klicks oder Plattformpedale?

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Grinse_Kuchen (15. Juli 2011)

Hey, würde dir erstmal empfehlen mit ihr ganz normal die Straße oder Wege, wenn möglich mit "Bergen"(wegen des Schaltens), hoch zu fahren und auch wieder runter, beim runter fahren mit ihr vorher absprechen, wie ihr bremst. Soll heißen, ihr setzt euch Ziele wo angehalten wird, dann kann sie sich an die Bremse gewöhnen, diese "Ziele" kann man ja je nach übung und können variieren bis sie nen Stoppie hinlegt


----------



## pedax (16. Juli 2011)

nbgtrail schrieb:


> Wie bring ich ihr das richtige Schalten und Bremsen bei?  Dinge, die für mich so selbstverständlich wie das Atmen sind, muss sie von Grund auf lernen. Einen schweren Sturz hat sie schon hinter sich gebracht.



Also ich melde mich hier mal zu Wort, als Ersteller des schon erwähnten Nachbarthreads "Freundin bergab total verängstigt". 

Das mit dem schalten ging bei meiner eigentlich halbwegs - auch wenn ich sie immer mal dran erinnern muss, nicht unter Belastung zu schalten (wenn es vermeidbar wäre). Ich hab meiner mal erklärt und gezeigt was beim schalten unter Belastung passiert und, dass das eigentlich ein echter Materialmord ist. Letzte Woche hat sie nicht einmal 30 Sekunden nach der Erinnerung schon wieder falsch geschaltet  - eine kurze scherzhafte Andeutung, das nächste Ritzelpaket und die nächste Kette selbst zahlen zu müssen hat aber plötzlich Wirkung gezeigt 
Das Bremsen hab ich zuerst ein paar Stunden lang mit ihr im Hof geübt, damit sie ein Gefühl für den Druckpunkt bekommt. Anschließend sind war auf einen leicht abfallenden Schotterweg (5-8%) und dort hab ich sie mit Gewichtsverlagrung nach vorne, nach hinten und zentral probieren lassen wie sich das Bremsverhalten ändert (sie sollte ja auch lernen, dass die Hinterbremse z.B. auf Schotter sehr schnell blockiert wenn man mit dem Schwerpunkt sehr weit vorne ist, man aber beim Gewicht zurückverlagern etwas Bremskraft am Vorderrad einbüst)
Mit schmalen Passagen (vor allem bei Hangquerungen - sie ist ziemlich ängstlich wenn es neben dem Trail steil bergab geht) kämpft sie noch aber da hilft nur üben. Dazu hab ich bei uns in der nähe einen leicht abfallenden Trail (ca. 3-6%) gefunden der mit einigen (aber leichten) Wurzeln gespickt ist und ein paar "Schlüsselstellen" an denen sie je nach Mut versuchen kann über/auf Wurzeln/Steine zu springen außen herrum zu fahren (dabei hat sie natürlich nicht viel Platz, aber da der Trail nur wenig ausgefahren ist und daneben fast ebener Waldboden hat sie kaum Berührungsängste)
Bergauf habe ich Schotterstraßen ausgesucht auf denen wir nebeneinander Fahren können, das hat vor allem am Anfang einiges gebracht (sie war oft in Gängen in denen man sich zu Tode strampelt). Außerdem kann ich so auch gut kontrollieren, dass sie sich nicht zu viel verausgabt. Ich hab ihr auch schon einmal den Brustgurt meiner Pulsuhr umgelegt, und hab die Uhr auf meinem Lenker montiert - da konnte ich sie rechtzeitig zurückpfeifen. Bei richtig steilen Abschnitten hat sie leider noch immer das Problem, dass sie ständig versucht in der gleichen Trittfrequenz weiter zu treten anstatt (bevor man vor Erschäpfung umkippt) halt so langsam zu fahren, dass man gerade so nicht umfällt. Da muss ich sie meist auch recht energisch zurückpfeifen (neulich hab ich sie mal strampeln lassen weil sie meinte das würde sie schon schaffen - das Ergebnis könnte ihr euch glaube ich alle recht gut vorstellen )
Kauf ihr Protektoren, das hilft ungemein  Auch wenn ich die Protektoren meiner Freundin meist nur im Rucksack spazieren fahre, da sie sich auf der einfachen Strecke mittlerweile schon recht sicher fühlt, so gibt es ihr doch ein sichereres Gefühl sie jederzeit anlegen zu können (Frauen ... )
Lass sie mit Flatpedalen fahren - es bringt immer zusätzliche Sicherheit jederzeit den Fuß am Boden absetzen zu können
Wenn der Spruch "mein Bike kann das aber nicht" kommt, fahr ihr es erst einmal mit deinem und dann mit ihrem Bike vor. Was meiner Freundin auch sehr viel gebracht hat, wenn ich ihr nicht nur die einfachste Linie sondern auch alle anderen Linien (vor allem die direkt daneben liegenden) vorgefahren bin. Sie hat immer noch Angst die richtige bzw. von ihr beabsichtigte Linie nicht zu treffen und wenn sie sieht, dass es auch im Falle "kleinerer Abweichungen" von der Wunschlinie einfach fahrbar ist bringt ihr das zusätzlichen Mut.
Fahr immer und immer wieder die gleichen Strecken und bring nur langsam neues hinzu - Frauen haben die Eigenart an neue Strecke wesentlich vorsichtiger ran zu gehen als wir Männer. Auf altbekannten Strecken wirst du jedoch relativ schnelle Fortschritte feststellen können.
Und das wichtigste setzt sie nicht zu viel unter Druck (manche sagen gar nicht aber meine Freundin z.B. braucht ein klein wenig Druck für ihren inneren Schweinehund). 
Achja bevor ich es vergesse - Frauen sind besonders launisch und ihr Mut hängt stark von der Tagesverfassung ab. Was die letzten 10-20 mal problemlos möglich war, kann tags darauf zu einem Ding der Unmöglichkeit werden und in einem riesigen Theater ausarten ... 

Ich hoffe es ist ein Bisschen was brauchbares dabei für dich und deine Freundin  Ansonsten kann ich dir nur raten den, bereits zuvor erwähnten, von mir erstellen Thread durchzulesen - da sind auch ein paar ausgezeichnete Tipps drinnen.


----------



## Marc B (16. Juli 2011)

> (...) man aber beim Gewicht zurückverlagern etwas Bremskraft am Vorderrad einbüst



Das sehe ich anders. Wenn man sein Gewicht nach hinten verlagert, kann man erst die volle Kraft der Vorderradbremse nutzen, weil man so nicht nach vorne geschoben wird. 







Ride on,
Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gonzo76 (16. Juli 2011)

Servus,

ich bike auch erst seit ca. einem Jahr wieder, doch ich muß sagen, dass ein Fahrtechnik-Kurs sehr hilfreich ist. Wir waren eine Gruppe die in Kirchberg, Tirol eine "Bike-Schule" besucht haben.

Es hat uns allen etwas gebracht, gerade die Grundlagen, und man fühlt sich danach auch sicherer, macht dem Kopf frei und ist etwas experimentierfreudiger. Wir werden das auf alle Fälle wiederholen.

Allerdings gibt es dazu auch ein geniales Video.
Ich weiß nur nicht, ob ich das hier im Forum veröffentlichen darf...


----------



## pedax (16. Juli 2011)

Marc B schrieb:


> Das sehe ich anders. Wenn man sein Gewicht nach hinten verlagert, kann man erst die volle Kraft der Vorderradbremse nutzen, weil man so nicht nach vorne geschoben wird.



Du hast du natürlich Recht, aber es ist wie immer wichtig einen Mittelweg zu finden. Wenn man auf losem Untergrund in flacheren Teilstücken zu weit nach hinten geht kann auch mal schnell das Vorderrad blockieren und wegrutschen (weil zu wenig Druck darauf ist) - wenn man es so übertreibt, dann verliert man dadurch natürlich auch Bremskraft am Vorderrad.  Vielleicht hab ich mich gestern Nacht einfach ein bisschen zu kurz gefasst aber eigentlich wollte ich damit ausdrücken, dass sie selbst die beste Position beim Bremsen finden muss und dass weder das eine noch das andere Extrem zu empfehlen sind - wobei sich das ganze sobald es etwas steiler bergab geht sehr schnell ausgleicht.


----------



## pedax (16. Juli 2011)

Gonzo76 schrieb:


> Allerdings gibt es dazu auch ein geniales Video.
> Ich weiß nur nicht, ob ich das hier im Forum veröffentlichen darf...



Steht das Video auch auf YouTube oder Vimeo?


----------



## Gonzo76 (16. Juli 2011)

pedax schrieb:


> Steht das Video auch auf YouTube oder Vimeo?



Ja, habe aus Vimeo eingestellt. Natürlich erst nach der Genehmigung des Darstellers (wegen Urheberrechts), da ich es neu zusammen geschnitten hatte. Zuvor bestand es aus 15 Teilen. (Die Genehmigung habe ich mir eingeholt, da ich es auch auf unsere HP verwenden wollte).

Fahrtechnikvideo


----------



## pedax (16. Juli 2011)

Gonzo76 schrieb:


> Ja, habe aus Vimeo eingestellt. Natürlich erst nach der Genehmigung des Darstellers (wegen Urheberrechts), da ich es neu zusammen geschnitten hatte. Zuvor bestand es aus 15 Teilen. (Die Genehmigung habe ich mir eingeholt, da ich es auch auf unsere HP verwenden wollte).
> 
> Fahrtechnikvideo



Danke, das Video kannte ich zwar schon ist aber trotzdem gut und vor allem angenehmer anzusehen als die 15 Einzelepisoden (unter http://www.bike.tirol.at/xxl/de/1291856/) - 15 mal das Intro ist ...


----------



## Problem (16. Juli 2011)

Ganz ganz wichtig, DER Tipp überhaupt!!

Frauen sind wie Hunde, immer tätscheln und Belohnung geben! Positive erinnerungen fundamentieren alles besser, also wenn sie irgendwo gut runtergekommen ist gibts ein

Küsschen

Dann wird das ganz schnell! Ich habe meine auch so erzogen, und hab nun fast angst das, wenn ich demnächst mit meinem noch nicht ganz so gutem Pitch und sie mit ihrem bereits vollausgetattem Pitch davon fährt!  Außer Berghoch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Serrox (16. Juli 2011)

ill-usion.com schrieb:


> Ganz ganz wichtig, DER Tipp überhaupt!!
> 
> Frauen sind wie Hunde
> 
> Ich habe meine auch so erzogen



Na dann hoffe ich mal, dass dein gut erzogener Fiffi das nie lesen wird, sonst könnte es ganz schnell ungemütlich werden in der Hundehütte


----------



## Problem (16. Juli 2011)

Ach ich hab ihr das erzählt, die kennt mich und hat geschmunzelt


----------



## pedax (16. Juli 2011)

ill-usion.com schrieb:


> Ganz ganz wichtig, DER Tipp überhaupt!!
> 
> Frauen sind wie Hunde, immer tätscheln und Belohnung geben! Positive erinnerungen fundamentieren alles besser, also wenn sie irgendwo gut runtergekommen ist gibts ein
> 
> ...



 Unbedingt ausprobieren, das klappt wirklich  (man muss aber auch mal hart bleiben können sonst kommt sofort ein "den Kuss bekomme ich sowieso, wenn ich nur will" und dann schlägt die Erziehung fehl)


----------



## nbgtrail (17. Juli 2011)

Ihr seid alle spitze! Genau so muss ein Thread ausschaun wenn man Hilfe braucht. Ich hab das jetzt erstmal nur grob überflogen und muss sagen, da steht viel verwertbares drin. Wir werden das jetzt mal die nächsten Tage und Wochen testen. Es kann daher einige Zeit dauern, bis ich die ersten Ergebnisse liefern kann.
Ich freu mich schon darauf sie anzutrainieren. 
Habt Dank. Chris


----------



## BikeZebra (18. Juli 2011)

Hallo

Was mir anfangs gut geholfen hat ist, auf dem Radl auch mal ein wenig Quatsch zu machen.
Z.B. während kurzer Wartezeiten ganz kleine, enge Kringel fahren.
Bei langsamer Geschwindigkeit mal etwas auf dem Radl "hüpfen" - also die Federung mal so richtig austesten... "pumpen"....
Natürlich immer auch balancieren im Stand oder bei gaaaanz langsamer Geschwindigkeit - im Sitzen und im Stehen.
Auf einer (gedachten?) Linie fahren....
Dann irgendwann natürlich mal die erste Minitreppe: Schon eine kleine 2 oder 3 stufige macht anfangs ein enormes Erfolgserlebnis  

Natürlich wären Protectoren klasse - auch wenn man (grade als Mädel  ) das auf Ausfahrten nicht so dekorativ findet - oder allerwenigstens lange Ärmel und Hosen über die Knie. Wenn man dann mal umfällt hat man wenigstens nicht gleich überall Schrammen...

Grüße an die Freundin


----------

